# Custom InkSoft Site Help



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

We're attempting to develop a custom site that is built on top of the InkSoft system. We came to this decision as InkSoft's system doesn't allow you to create professional/cool websites, honestly the only templates they have look like crap. So with that said, we've had a custom website designed but we're running into a major issue that myself and the web developers cannot figure out and InkSoft isn't willing to help since it's a custom site.

There's a site using InkSoft out there called Skyline Shirts (great website) and they have a Products & Design page (both of which are supplied via InkSoft). Essentially I'm trying to figure out how we can get our products/designs on the InkSoft system displayed onto the pages on our new site.

Does anyone know how we can feed that information into our new site? It's being run via WordPress by the way if that helps at all.


----------



## principalcrown (Nov 16, 2011)

You need to use the inksoft Api found under advanced tab. You need wordpress with the woocommerce plugin and the wp all import plugin


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I'll test it out and get back to you. If this works then you're a genius in my book.

[UPDATE] Okay so I've come to the conclusion that I need some additional help still. If you don't mind, send me an email at _[email protected]_ as it seems your inbox on here is full.


----------



## plugintois (Jun 12, 2015)

Did you ever get it figured out?


----------

